# Digital Thermostat Modification



## NDJollyMon

*DIGITAL THERMOSTAT MODIFICATION:*

Here are directions for replacing your factory (non-Outback/manual type) RV thermostat with a digital model.
Why? I find that the manual RV type thermostat doesn't give an accurate read on the physical temperature, nor kick on and off often enough to heat/cool evenly. Replacing with a digital model, gives more USER CONTROL over the temperature, as well as programmability.

The model I used is a RiteTemp model 8085C. They are made/sold for Home Depot Stores, but I got a great deal on a brand new one on eBay. ($38.56 shipped) Main reason I used RiteTemp brand: Outstanding website info, and support...especially directions for RV installations.

RV wiring:
http://www.ritetemp-thermostats.com/RVs.html

My Model:
http://www.ritetemp-thermostats.com/8085C.html

The mod is very simple, and the directions are easy to understand. You basically cut the power to the furnace/AC, take off the cover of the old stat, label the wires, remove them. Put up the new one, wire it and you are on your way. I wanted to be able to use my HI FAN as well as LO FAN switch...so I used an ALTERNATIVE wiring scheme to the one at the link listed above. I didn't have to add any addition switches to do it this way either. The only drawback to wiring it this way...you won't be able to use the thermostat's ON switch to circulate air when you aren't in HEAT or COOL mode. (if you use it that way) Here's how it works with the ALTERNATE WIRING SCHEME: When I want LO FAN, I simply turn the stat on HEAT or COOL, with the FAN switch in AUTO. If I want HI FAN I put it on HEAT or COOL, with the FAN switch in ON.

Here is the *ALTERNATE WIRING SCHEME:*
(keep in mind wire color varies on trailers, so don't wire it by color...use the letters)










Labeled Wires hooked up correctly:










NOTE: This ALTERNATE wiring method required me to remove the GAS/ELEC jumper. (small plastic thing on new thermostat) The +7.5 wire is taped off and not used anymore. The new thermostat is powered by batteries.

New digital Thermostat installed:










*This model has a 'touch screen' where you can simply touch it to change settings. There is also a 'stylus' on the frame you can use if you like.

The new stat works very well. It keeps the trailer at a more even, accurrate temperature. It's also much easier to tell what the temp is by looking at it. (big mumbers as opposed to old slide bar)


----------



## skippershe

Pretty nice mod there, I like the look of it too








Not sure if I can give up my remote though...









Does the factory thermostat even have an inside temperature read out on it? 
I bought a digital alarm clock with temp cause it didn't have one (so I thought)


----------



## NDJollyMon

My factory SOB thermostat was a Duo Therm manual...like this:










It was hard to tell what temp it was set at.

I do miss that REMOTE therm...but it just wouldn't work from my bed in this long trailer anyway.
Added benefit: I can program it to cool the trailer down before I arrive at the Seasonal Site each weekend. Sweet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> I do miss that REMOTE therm...but


What? Your wife doesn't come camping with you anymore?









Kidding ladies...don't go crazy on me.


----------



## pjb2cool

Very nice mod..







*GREAT* pictures too...I am not ready to give up the remote control though...


----------



## Sayonara

Nice mod!! My 2008 32BHDS came with a stat very similar to that. they may have made a change for 2008.


----------



## KurtR

I cant wait to do this mod i have had our 31rqs at the dealer 2 times for thermostat issues if we set it to 70 at night is is down to 60-61 deg. by morning it has about a 10 degree swing and they keep telling me 5-7 degrees is normal we either freeze or bake

Thanks!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon

kurt...my OUTBACK remote therm was off quite a bit too.


----------



## webeopelas

Remember folks, you can only do this with a manual thermostat. The Carrier AC with the remote will not work unless the new thermostat has an IR transmitter also (which I have never seen)

Other than that, fantastic mod! I may have to do that to the new trailer which has a Duotherm AC


----------

